# My Poor Dog....



## SonnyE (Feb 28, 2018)

OK, I've decided to venture forth and see about this Sue Veed type cooking.

Since I cook for my Little Buddy every day anyway, (because he's 14, and has only one tooth),
I usually boil a boneless chicken thigh (frozen) in water for 25 minutes. Them cut it fine so he can lick it up and swallow it. I give him other stuff along with it, rice, green beans, some chopped up Jerky...

But today I'd like to get my feet wet with Sous Vide by bagging his chicken portion, and taking it to 140 for a time, 1 1/2 - 4 hours.

So to try it out, I have a big pot of water, setting at 140°, over a low gas burner, with 3 thermometers in it. The Taylor has an alarm and it is nagging me with periodic alarms set at 140°.
A Poor Man's Sous Vide. An experiment, and if he turns up his nose at it, I can blanch or boil it anyway. But wanted to try something new.

So far, so good.... ;)


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm sure Little Buddy will appreciate all the work you go through. Keep us posted on the results.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 28, 2018)

You got to love dog lovers.  You are a saint my friend!

John


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 28, 2018)

SmokinGame said:


> I'm sure Little Buddy will appreciate all the work you go through. Keep us posted on the results.



I was told Thighs want to be at 165°, for food safety.
So at the 1 hour mark I have turned up the heat, and set my alarm for 165°.

Don't want to poison the pooch... :eek:

I put some green beans, and some peas in bags to try, too. :p


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I was told Thighs want to be at 165°, for food safety.
> So at the 1 hour mark I have turned up the heat, and set my alarm for 165°.
> 
> Don't want to poison the pooch... :eek:
> ...




I haven't done Veggies yet---My Chart says 183° for most Veggies, including Green Beans.  YIKES !!!!

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 28, 2018)

Sounds good.  My dog likes  asparagus.. I boil the thick part I don't use and dog eats it. I peel off some outside of the stem before cooking. Then I dice it up.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 28, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> You got to love dog lovers.  You are a saint my friend!
> 
> John



Well, I try John.
I was told by 2 ex-wives I'm what excrement emits from.
But then, at that point I didn't think too highly of them either. LOL!

He came to me by the way of wondering in where we were working late one Friday night. Called the number on his collar and was told, "I gave him, to him, and I don wanna see him again!" SLAM the phone on the hook.
So I called the wife and told her I was bringing home a stray.
Gave him away twice. But he came back. The wife had a dream he went to a home where he was abused and she declared if he came back we were keepin him. (Happy Dance from me)
He did, and we did, and he made himself my shadow.
When he was 9 he got really sick. I took him to the vet, he had a raging gum infection. A round of antibiotics got him OK for oral surgery. The gal came out with a snack baggie with dog teeth in it. :eek: I asked if he had any left? :confused:
Oh, he's got a few...
So I've been cooking for him ever since.`He's going to be our last one, so I'm trying to stretch it out. And he's a great friend.
Well, hit 165°. Going to hold for a while... :)


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 28, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> I haven't done Veggies yet---My Chart says 183° for most Veggies, including Green Beans.  YIKES !!!!
> 
> Bear



183°! Well, these were canned Green Beans. So I would imagine they've been sterilized once already.
I don't even know if he'll like them this way yet. And peas. I don't expect him to eat the peas at all, but I can if he doesn't.
Only sure thing is the chicken... LOL!


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 28, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Sounds good.  My dog likes  asparagus.. I boil the thick part I don't use and dog eats it. I peel off some outside of the stem before cooking. Then I dice it up.



Well, even I don't get Aspergrass around here. So he's never gotten the chance. ;):D


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 28, 2018)

You could buy Gerber baby food and see if the dog likes some of those mixed in.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 28, 2018)

OK, so we've learned a couple of things...
He loved the chicken! Dug right in as soon as it cooled down. Then muzzled my foot in a Thank You.

But like any 3 year old mentality, uuuh, doesn't like his veggies any...
But Sous Vide chicken, Oh yeah!
Just plain chicken thigh, Sous Vide! Chow down!

The wife, she thinks to takes too much gas to cook that way. :confused: Synic...

You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make them drink. :rolleyes: LOL!

I can imagine how one could set it, and forget it with a real stick Sous Vide. Plug it in, and use solar electricity to cook with. Can't complain about that.
Well, I guess you could. Just like some people would kick if you hung them with a new rope. :p:cool:

How can you not love a face like this?


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 28, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> You could buy Gerber baby food and see if the dog likes some of those mixed in.



If I was seen buying baby food in the store, one of these freaks would have me picked up as some weirdo trafficking children.
Or they'd think I was eating it.
Naw, I'll just stick with making him his chicken, and left-overs. ;)


----------



## old sarge (Feb 28, 2018)

Cute pooch!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2018)

Looks Like a Happy Little Pup!!:D
Nice Job, Sonny!
Like.

I would imagine Gas isn't the cheapest way to SV.
My Sous Vide Supreme is low cost to maintain the heat needed.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 1, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Looks Like a Happy Little Pup!!:D
> Nice Job, Sonny!
> Like.
> 
> ...



Thank You Bear!
I would definitely agree about electric being the way to go.
But turning on, and playing with a gas burner was cheaper than buying a machine... ;) :D

There was no hesitation, as soon as it cooled a bit, he was all over that Sous Vide chicken. Much more so than normal boiled fare.
My motive is not only do Sous Vide cooking, but to make the cooking easier. Set it, and come back later.
Lazy applies... :p

I think I'll try some of my recently done smoked Salmon today. It's vacuum bagged, mildly seasoned, and itching for a Sous Vied bath. ;)


----------



## dr k (Mar 1, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Thank You Bear!
> I would definitely agree about electric being the way to go.
> But turning on, and playing with a gas burner was cheaper than buying a machine... ;) :D
> 
> ...


I bought the WS-1510ELPM Auber PID for my GEN 1 40 but used it several times on my 6 quart Crockpot for a sou vide and yogurt making before I did the no back removal wiring bypass for the smoker.  It holds the temp to the degree without the need for agitation, being smaller, having a ceramic insert and being a slow response heater.  I thought It was going to be ok but it turned out to be fantastic in temp control.  Auber sent me a chart on parameter settings for rice cookers, slow cookers and roasters for sou vide cooking and the sensor is for sou vide or smoker.  I couldn't get above a 255*F average in my Mes so I had to get a PID.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 1, 2018)

dr k said:


> I bought the WS-1510ELPM Auber PID for my GEN 1 40 but used it several times on my 6 quart Crockpot for a sou vide and yogurt making before I did the no back removal wiring bypass for the smoker.  It holds the temp to the degree without the need for agitation, being smaller, having a ceramic insert and being a slow response heater.  I thought It was going to be ok but it turned out to be fantastic in temp control.  Auber sent me a chart on parameter settings for rice cookers, slow cookers and roasters for sou vide cooking and the sensor is for sou vide or smoker.  I couldn't get above a 255*F average in my Mes so I had to get a PID.



And that's the exact direction I'm going myself Kurt. A controller I can use with the wife's crock pot, or with the MES 30.
Or so's the plan...
My MES 30 tended to run hot. About 25° hot. But lately it is running close to what my 2 wired thermometers are saying.
Close being the key here. About a 10-12 degree swing, with the MES controller. I found it odd that it would settle in like that from brand new.
But going to try a PID so I can play with a crock pot, or the MES 30. I like dual purpose things. ;)

PS: I have his chicken on again in my Sous Vide stove mode cooker. He got real interested as I was setting things up today. I take that as he likes it.
Makes sense, his chunk-o-chicken cooks in it's own juices. :rolleyes:


----------

